# Denial for CPT code 84153



## dmstevens74 (Mar 2, 2017)

Blue Cross Blue Shield of NC is denying claims for code 84153 (total PSA) done in a Urology office. They were paying these claims prior to 2017. Is anyone else experiencing issues with this code denying? Any solutions?


----------

